# Gulf Grand Slam



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

We who are fortunate enough to call the Sunshine state home live in a tropical wonderland most can only dream of. Our sun bleached white sandy beaches are second to none. Madeira Beach, home of The Florida Fisherman ll, is enjoyed by thousands twelve months out of the year:

In addition to fun on the beach Florida is well known for world class fishing. We are proud of our fishing and love to share with fellow sportsmen/women. Come along as we showcase the very best Central Florida has to offer. Witness, first hand, a 'Gulf Grand Slam' never to be forgotten. Our 'Grand Slam' will feature mountains of shallow water gag grouper and mangrove snapper; followed by pelagics, and seldom seen fish from well over the 100 fathom mark. 
Is everyone ready for the adventure of a life time? Let's go:

The mighty gag grouper:


Huge vermillon and American red snapper:


The new day is greeted with more of the same:











The AJ's are big, strong, and ready for a fight:


Look at the teeth on that cuda:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Time to go deep; really deep. Let's troll for pelagics. First up, tuna:

For color nothing matches the rainbow colored mahi:


The bull dolphin...spectacular! 

For a combination of power and breath-taking speed the sleek wahoo offers the challenge of a life time. This speedster hits a big, fast moving, target like a run-away freight train: 


Ok! Time to get serious about deep-drop bottom fishing. That wreck looks good:

We have the equipment to do the job:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

First up the very tasty barrel fish. This you do not see too often:




Mr Janecka, fishing out of Osteen, Florida, shows us how it's done. Bo caught huge snowy grouper from one end of the Florida to the other:




Welcome to deep-drop Florida stile. Welcome to our 'Gulf Grand Slam!' These things are huge:






Dan is so proud of his new deep-drop outfit:

Wow! Dan sure gave that new outfit a 'reel' test...two at a time:

Here is another one you will not see every day. The very colorful deep water long tail bass:



Well! Our 63 hour Central Florida 'Gulf Grand Slam' has been everything we could ever dream of. As the sun dives into the crystal clear, warm, Gulf water,

our dreams turn once again to our beloved 'Jersey Girl' Chef Tammy. Pork chops seasoned to perfection; hickory smoked bacon with fresh green beans, and the finest wild rice. Tammy, you are simply the best:


After a hot shower it's time to hit our cool, comfortable, bunks.
Next stop Madeira Beach, Florida. 
Central Florida 'Gulf Grand Slam!' The very best Florida has to offer:

That new outfit really worked out well for Dan. His 'in the money' jack pot winning snowy grouper hit the scales at a whopping 40 pounds. Not to be outdone, Dan's very good friend, Ed, is ever so proud of his 55 pound wahoo:




2015 offers two more chances for Central Florida Gulf Grand Slams. On 10/22 & 11/19 we will once again challenge the monsters of the deep. And, with eight trips planned for next year, we have a lot to look forward to.
As the weather cools many of us also look forward to hunting season. Want an opportunity like this?

Join me at Two Guys & a hog. My cameras are always ready. Join me, us, in the 'Woods'nWater' of our great state.
Best to one and all!
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Not sure what I just read but WOW!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

What you read was a detailed report on a 63 hour 10/15 deep drop three day trip on the Florida Fisherman. We fished waters from 250 feet to well over 100 fathoms. 
Hope you enjoyed the report. Weather permitting we leave again 10/22 for another three day trip. Hope to have plenty of pictures to share. Once you leave the 600 foot mark the fish 
are completely different. Sure is fun!
Best to one & all. Bob H.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

We are going to have to change your screen name to AWESOMENESS!!! Once again making customers happy Bob!!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Sharing, making people happy, is what sportsmanship is all about. The fishing may be great, but it's the people that make our great sport what it is.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Do ya'll have a 2 day venture? Getting Logan 3 free days would be impossible....2 is cutting it close but just checking....


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The Florida Fisherman, weather permitting, sails on 39 hour trips November 6,13, and December 4,18. These trips leave 3 P.M. Friday & return 6 A.M Sunday. One more 44 hour full moon trip is scheduled for October 30. The 44 hour trips leave 10 A. M. Friday & return 6 A.M. Sunday. Both 39 & 44 hour trips are for serious fisherman who want to catch a lot of fish. This is very common: 

These fish come from the Florida Middle Grounds;100 miles NW of Madeira Beach, Florida. Join us. It will be an honor having you on the Florida. I will feature you in my report. Bob H.


----------

